# getting back out



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

The lock-down is ending and bars are opening. The hustlers have already been out there hustling and they're playing this weekend. I'm unsure about hitting the bars for love or money right now: 65, history of pneumonias. Part of me says "no hurry, stay home and practice" and part says "get out there and hustle."


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

I really miss playing at jams and some of the open mics here have good players so I was doing them too but I'm holding off; this shit is far from over.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

Also because of age I’m waiting. All the protests have me scared that we’ll see a big spike.


----------



## John Reilly (Apr 7, 2018)

I think it`s best to wait, if it`s the wrong choice at lest no one dies. Tomorrow is our bands 2nd outside practice, and I`m careful not to bring anything to others or put vulnerable family in danger, oh ya and staying healthy my self.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

It's too much of a risk for me and the band members at this point. Can't even schedule a practice. I'm sticking to my duo. We have a porch concert on July 9th. Right in front of my driveway. That's as far as I'm going right now.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

I just read a listing of the top Corona virus hotspots with the opening, and bars are ranked as a risk 9. In the top 3. I really never go, but until this whole thing passes completely, or gets controlled via the medical society, I am avoiding larger social venues. I am prone to bronchitis, so for that reason, I stay away. If you aren't sure, go with your feelings.


----------



## dgreen (Sep 3, 2016)

slightly different scenario here. Stopped teaching from my home studio on March 15th, no sign yet as to when I would consider re opening. Went from an average 35 students per week, now 7 zoom students one day a week. 
On the performing front, no band rehearsals and no thought at all of going out to perform. 
On the bright side, huge vegetable garden planted, plenty of time with my gal, great new recipes tried and tested, plenty of recording time, and back to daily classical guitar practicing which I have not done in a long time. 
This virus is not going anywhere (imo) and strict social distancing is what will temper but not eliminate the virus. I think there is a long road ahead for everyone


----------



## chuckv97 (Jan 8, 2017)

Best to go slow, especially us older types with a history of smoking. We’ve had weekly outdoor jams for over a month now,, keeping the 2 metre distancing. In a circle too so the singer is probably 15 feet across from the person on the opposite side. So far , so good.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Tough decision for many people I guess.

For me, I think there are far too many mass gatherings happening presently and there is sure to be a resurgence of the virus as a result. That and the seemingly urgent need for people to drink booze together in restaurants and bars is not giving me a warm fuzzy just yet.

We'll be continuing to exercise caution and that means no restaurants, bars or crowds of any kind for the foreseeable future.


----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

And now we have the no singing no dancing laws in Ontario. Folks are having fits about it, of course.

The bad is that lots of people who entertain for a living get yet more bad luck.

The not-as-bad is that some musicians, like me, can easily play instrumental all night if that's what they want -- the tunes and stuff, not just noodling.

If we could see the future, I wonder how many of my singer friends would have spent the past two months becoming better solo players.


----------

